# My best tips!



## gunner12010 (Jul 9, 2019)

My best tips come from my war stories or sob stories, when I pick people up at drinking establishments I pick up at sports bars or casual drinking establishments. People really eat up those stories and I’m not lying I’m just talking to them. It’s therapy for me and in the end it somehow ends with decent tips.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Good for you - and thanks for your service!


----------

